# Pre cut window tint?



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

PAChevyCruze said:


> Has anyone tried any of the pre-cut window tints off of eBay? Any feedback on them?



I was looking at those for my gen2 also. Would love to know if any (non pro) has experience with them and what their thoughts are.


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

I have not used pre-cut but IMO that is something that I wouldnt use. I have done a few tint jobs in my life and if you arent familiar with it then its going to look like junk, especially the rear window which is generally 2 peices. I got mine tinted by a shop for $200 and that includes a lifetime warranty. Not sure how much the pre-cut tint cost but after you include all the tools, time and risk of improper installation I wouldnt imagine you would save any money. Id say check with google reviews for shops in your area and go for that.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I agree with BlakeCary.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Pre-cut window tint is around $27. The local shop in my area wants $275-$325 to tint the windows. They have a good rep, but thats pricey. lol


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I paid $275 to have mine tinted, ceramic kind. I cannot / would not try to do it myself. But if you have the confidence to do it yourself, Go for it


----------

